# New to the forum, and very interested of what kind of “pitbull” I have.



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello everyone,
After reading the stickies..not sure exactly which one, but I'm very curious of what Thor, my 8 month old pitty is. I bought him from a local couple that had a litter late June 2017 and snatched him in August. He was the last one and I think he was the runt of the pack.

Due to complications with my apartment, I do not have his weight at the moment, but the first photo is the day I picked him up, the second one from October 2017, and the last photo is of him today.




























The shihtzu next to him is bigger than a normal adult sized shihtzu and the iPhone 10 are there for comparison

Thanks guys!
Best,
Jason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, after reading some of the below threads..I think I’ve found the answer to my question. Thor definitely has some brindle, so he’s a mix of some sort. Sorry to waste anyone’s time, but I hope you enjoyed the photos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum j.Kim. 
What you have there is a 100% dog, definitely with some bully mixed in. Your long legged boy is as handsome as can be. Appreciate your intro and the pictures. I wish you and Thor many happy years together and look forward to more of your posts Jason.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Kudos to you for finding the answer to your question and doing some research! That’s awesome and much appreciated! Your boy is cute as can be. Welcome to GP!

~Jess


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks guys! Yeah I was trigger happy and posted without researching. A lot of interesting I'm finding out about our "pitbulls" here. I'm in a situation where pitbulls are a restricted breed in my apartment and now I'm wondering if I can fight that. I'll start a new thread if I don't get too many responses here. But here is the lease agreement I failed to read before getting Thor.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

I reside in Massachusetts in a city where pitbulls are not wanted but not banned. They were banned years back, but the ASPCA spoke up, appealed and won


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi! you have a nice looking guy there and I like his name!!

Unfortunately I can't help with the pitbull restriction at your apartments, I don't think we have any of that stuff here in Juarez, sorry...

funny thing, I scroll down a little bit to read you restriction picture but I stopped right at the row of the reptiles and read it like:
Reptiles: Ex, Snake, lizard and I was like WHAT?? the Ex is prohibited and cataloged as reptile? nice!! :cheers:

then I zoom-in an saw the ";" Ex = example:hammer:


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Your complex is as dumb as mine. There is no “pit bull” breed and that is clearly a pic of a Staffy they used there.

Anyway, as far as the apt situation, I told my complex mine are mixed mutts and my vet wrote me paperwork to confirm and that satisfied them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah, my fiancé and I are working on (pretty much forced to) getting him to be an emotion support animal.

I’ve tried to get my vet to change his breed to a lab/boxer mix but it’s illegal to change the vet papers once it’s written..also, people would probably call bs on the lab boxer mix. 

And on top of that, we have two other dogs in the apt and the max is two. So once we get Thor as an ESA we should be good. 

Hooray to breaking rules and jumping through loopholes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

No, I won't congratulate u on "finding a loop hole" to exploit something some people actually need... 

On top of that ESA are the most ridiculous thing ever. It's a stupid way for ppl who think animals are character in Disney movies to force people to have to deal with their pet in places they never should have to. If you can't leave the house without your dog stay at home with it. Don't bring it to the grocery store or restaurant(what ppl do with ESA)...


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I’ve got to agree with Bulldoggin’ on this one. I think that is wrong. Very wrong to do and an abuse of something some people actually need. I’m moving now that I’m beyond my two dog limit. I don’t agree with BSL by any stretch of the imagination but I also don’t agree with abusing “loopholes” either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Bulldoggin' said:


> No, I won't congratulate u on "finding a loop hole" to exploit something some people actually need...
> 
> On top of that ESA are the most ridiculous thing ever. It's a stupid way for ppl who think animals are character in Disney movies to force people to have to deal with their pet in places they never should have to. If you can't leave the house without your dog stay at home with it. Don't bring it to the grocery store or restaurant(what ppl do with ESA)...


:goodpost: Well said and I agree.

Joe


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

I completely agree..but I have three dogs and I’m not giving up my bull. So I’m left with no choice. No, I will not take him into the grocery store or into restaurants. It is solely for living purposes and discrimination against “aggressive” breeds. 

And I’m not expecting anyone to congratulate me on finding a loophole..but that’s what I gotta do to keep him. 

And I do take responsibility for not throughly reading the lease contract, but it doesn’t mean Thor should go through his first months/years of life at a shelter because of my lack of research..so I’m doing what I gotta do to keep him with a loving family, humans and dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Well if things like you're attempting(along with breeding blue dogs, mutts, and labeling them as "pits" "pit bulls" etc) there wouldn't be any stigma around the real apbt(the only "pit bull" there is)and you wouldn't have any "aggressive breed" discrimination. Your actions are a huge part of the problem not the solution. Same with even breeding and adopting mutts and unknown dogs. Just fuels the fire to create more.... but you're an "adult" and will do as you please. But honestly this whole situation among a couple others (ppl claiming to have "bait dogs" and not appreciating education and still mislabeling their mutts to fit in) is why I haven't been on. Fueling the nonsense that has ruined the reputation of the animals I've dedicated my life to isn't something I can support or condone. 

Best of luck in this rouse you're attempting to pull I guess. I wont lie thougb it bothers me when a war hero I know did all the right things and couldn't keep a support animal he really needed and you get to keep a mutt because "feelings"...


----------

